# Help with uTorrent, low upload rate



## Cyborg Ninja (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm confused about why I don't seem to upload much, even though I can see with a file that it has a low amount of seeds and a high amount of leechers. I don't think I altered any obvious setting that would stop me from uploading... but there has to be a reason somewhere. Does anybody know what could be the problem?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi,

We can't help you with that.
Please read the forum rules.



> P2P
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


----------

